# Crazy looking Bug i guess ?



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Yesterday we was watching the hummingbirds at war.We been seeing something we never seen before flying like a rocket.But we never got a good look at it untill yesterday.This thing was crazy looking.It had the head of a hummingbird with no feathers.Same kind of beak it was feeding on flowers just like a hummer.It moved just like one as well.Wings looked just like a dragonfly.Body type was kinda like a caterpiller.Also it had 2 antennas around an inch coming straight foward from it head.I know it sounds nuts.But it was something to see.We have no idea what this could have been.BTW this is not a joke.We really like to find out what this was.Thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Was is something like this?










If so, it's a common thread waisted wasp. They do feed on flowers. 

http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Common-Thread-Waisted-Wasp

It's a long shot but that's the first thing that I thought of from your description.

John


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

that it? http://www.alaska-in-pictures.com/white-lined-sphinx-hummingbird-moth-picture-10659-pictures.htm


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool, that looks a lot more like the description. I bet that's it. I was just about to do some more searching. Maybe I won't bother. 

John


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

JBooth said:


> that it? http://www.alaska-in-pictures.com/white-lined-sphinx-hummingbird-moth-picture-10659-pictures.htm


 That be it.This thing was something to see.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This is pretty cool....

[youtube]FGfuS1av-Q4[/youtube]


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

That is an awesome creature.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

J-Lee said:


> That is an awesome creature.


 Ya for sure.We thought maybe crossbread with a hummer or something.Thanks for the video as well


----------

